# Shaggy grey Auction Donkey



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

We were at the local horse auction last night. I wasn't there to pick up anything living, but I do like to walk around the pens and see what's being sold.

There were a few donkeys, and even a couple of really pretty mini mules, but this grey fella was just standing there. He was thin and his hooves really needed work. He kept to the middle of the pen so no one could touch him, but stood quiet with those big shaggy ears forward. He had the most abundant "bangs"! He needed a good brush, some groceries and a lot of work on those hooves.

I don't know why, but I just stood there and chatted him up, then walked around some more and found myself back at his pen and rested my hand on the railing while I talked to him again. He stepped forward, sniffed my hand, and we spent a nice five minutes with pats and scratches between his ears and over those shaggy bangs.

I had to sit on my hands when he came into the ring. My hubby kept saying, "No don't bid, no don't bid". I hope he got a good home:-(


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Should of bought him and shipped him here! What sort of prices did they make? Mini mules and donks can make good money here sometimes


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I hate going to auctions and seeing donkeys/mules there. Some of them just look like a stuffed toy that's lost their child, and breaks my heart every time. I found myself looking at the BLM internet adoptions, apparently the one coming up in a few days has quite a number of burros listed. 

Sigh. I need a new job so I can buy myself a long-eared birthday present


----------



## Red Gate Farm (Aug 28, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> Should of bought him and shipped him here! What sort of prices did they make? Mini mules and donks can make good money here sometimes


Ahhh Golden, you just want an excuse for me to visit! :wink:

Prices were in the 250 - 350 range.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

): This makes me sad. Poor little donk.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe he got a nice upgrade!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

That's a pretty good price. Around my neck of the woods, donkeys are only bringing 15-30$ at auction. Hope he went to a home that understands donkeys.


----------

